# Holster for Kimber Micro 9



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

My wife has her conceal carry and really likes the Kimber Micro 9. It seems to fit her hand perfectly with the Hogue grips. This week I plan on getting one. I’m looking for a good holster to carry with. My thought is maybe needing two, one for her purse and one for on her person. She’s not big, and not small, but most importantly I want her to feel comfortable with it.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Brahmabull71 said:


> My wife has her conceal carry and really likes the Kimber Micro 9. It seems to fit her handle perfectly with the Hogue grips nicely. This week I plan on getting one. I’m looking for a good holster to carry with. My thought is maybe needing two, one for her purse and one for on her person. She’s not big, and not small, but most importantly I want her to feel comfortable with it.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Google SAS custom holsters Sidney Ohio! will make ANYTHING you want at a good price!! Tom


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Brahmabull71 said:


> My wife has her conceal carry and really likes the Kimber Micro 9. It seems to fit her handle perfectly with the Hogue grips nicely. This week I plan on getting one. I’m looking for a good holster to carry with. My thought is maybe needing two, one for her purse and one for on her person. She’s not big, and not small, but most importantly I want her to feel comfortable with it.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Winthrop’s, Madison ave in Cleveland/ Lakewood. Wet fitted/ molded to gun model. Top of the line leather and hand made. Both inside and outside carry. Black or a tan. I have both in black for my kimber 45 crimson carry. Around 60 bucks. He a real good guy too. Not cocked in the picture but can be with the button strap.


----------



## cootmap2 (Nov 1, 2011)

Look up hidden hybrid holsters . Com. Canton Ohio


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks guys. I love my Galco for my .45. I will look these others up also!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Thanks guys. I love my Galco for my .45. I will look these others up also!


Love my galco







too..top right


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Wright leather Works ------------ Fremont Ohio

The young men do great work.
https://www.wrightleatherworks.com

Lead time is 8-10 weeks.


----------

